# IV Infusion code



## klp010102 (Nov 20, 2008)

How would you code an IV that was started in the family practice clinic but the patient was transferred by ambulance to the ER?   The total IV time at the clinic was less that 30 minutes.    We coded 36000.   The only substance given was saline.

Thanks.


----------



## Kiana (Nov 20, 2008)

Couldn't you charge the 90760 IV infusion, hydration; initial?  along w/ the E&M


----------



## klp010102 (Nov 20, 2008)

That code is time based for 31 minutes to an hour.    The patient was transferred before 30 minutes.


----------



## djrumery (Nov 20, 2008)

My understanding is that any infusion lasting less than 15 minutes is considered a push and that 16 - 90 minutes are considered infusions.


----------

